# Burton [ak] Guide GORE-TEX® Snowboard Glove Review



## Craig64

*❄ Burton [ak] Guide GORE-TEX® Snowboard Glove Review.

❄ Brand:* Burton,
*❄ Model:* [ak] Guide,
*❄ YOM*: 2017/18,
*❄ Waterproofing:* GORE-TEX®/Leather,
*❄ Insulation: *Microfiber/Fleece/PrimaLoft® Gold,
*❄ Environment:* Moderate to Ice Cold,
*❄ Size:* Mens XL (4.75"/12cm),
*❄ Fit:* Ergonomic Pre-Curved Fit,
*❄ Colour:* _"True Black" & "Medium Brown"_,
*❄ RRP:* $Au189.99, ($US134.95), @2022
*❄ Rider:* 192cm (6'3") 93kg (205lbs),
*❄ Rider Outerwear:* Giro Range MIPS® helmet, Anon M4 goggles, Quiksilver TR Hubble Goggles, Quiksilver Impact Jacket / TR Premium pants, Burton [ak] Cyclic Jacket / [ak] Hover Pants, [ak] Helitack Jacket / [ak] Cyclic pants, [ak] Powergrid base layer, [ak] Guide gloves, [ak] Expedition socks, Burton SLX boots, Quiksilver TR Platinum 24L riders backpack,
*❄ Board:* Burton Vapor 162W/Genesis EST™, Burton Fish 161/Genesis EST™, Bataleon Surfer 159/Genesis X ReFlex™,
*❄ Location:* Rusutsu/Furano Hokkaido, Blue Cow, NSW,
*❄ Camera:* GoPro Hero 7 Black/Smatree S2C carbon pole/Samsung S8 (internals).










Over the long years of snowboarding I have tried a vast number of different types of gloves/mitts to functionally perform and most importantly, keep my hands warm and dry whilst smashing around the mountains. Here you quickly realise the critical importance of having a solid durable set of gloves/mitts that are truly bulletproof to moisture permeability. Cold wet hands in sub zero temperatures will generally be uncomfortably torturous end for most riders. Now saying this, the price difference between a cheaper pair of gloves to a high end leather/GORE-TEX® system is really not that big of a monetary stretch $$$ compared with the likes of jacket/pants outerwear. Consequently, having a solid pair of gloves/mitts is clearly a no brainer.










Around 3 years ago I stepped up from a pair of Burton Gondy Gore gloves which served me pretty well over the years into a pair of Burton [ak] GORE-TEX® Guide gloves. So I'll put this out there right away, personally......, I'm a glove man. I have a pair of Gondy Gore mitts as well but they really haven't seen much use. Mitts will be slightly warmer keeping the fingers (heat) together but I just like the greater level of dexterity that gloves create.

Going to Japan every year (sub -15°C) in the search for epic powder warranted having a decent pair of gloves that are pretty well insulated and the Burton [ak] Guide is definitely on point here. They have PrimaLoft® Gold insulation on the rear in addition to a brushed microfiber fixed lining around the palm with Sherpa Fleece lining on the back of the hand. So consequently they're pretty damn toasty on the old hands in most conditions.










I've had a pair of true black [ak] Guide's that's served me for over 3 years and they're still going strong. They have stretched slightly over the years and are now pretty much molded perfectly for my hands. I've had the occasional decent stacks on icy area's running across the hard packed snow and they have held up superbly.











The other day I found a pair of '18 medium Brown [ak] Guide gloves in a store and really liked the colour so I grabbed them as they were additionally 25% off. You can see the difference between the old and new pairs with the molding of the leather. I use Nikwax waterproofing wax for leather as the conditioner for my gloves. This works so good with one tube lasting a really long time.










The features of the [ak] Guide are pretty solid. There's a zipper on the rear thumb side of the glove that allows easy entry of your hands inside. The zips are super solid and rarely slide open. Zipped up the [ak] Guide sits perfectly snug to your wrist enabling them to sit under the jacket sleeve cuff to create a fantastic locked in exclusion of the elements. I always wear a base layer with thumb holes that allow extra containment of heat in colder environments like Japan when it's warranted.










The [ak] Guide's also come with wrist straps that enable you to comfortably pull your gloves off without the risk of disastrously losing them from the chairs. Personally I took my straps off more so for convenience and ease of use as I don't pull my gloves off on the chair.










The Burton [ak] Guide also come with a single internal snap tab that allows both pairs to be clipped together at the wrists. This is a brilliant feature for hanging your gloves over a drying rack at the end of the day so they're ready for action the following morning. You can also store your gloves clipped together for ease of finding them both next season.










Performance...., now this is where the Burton [ak] Guide snowboard glove truly shines. I've used them a few years now in Hokkaido and they have truly been superb. They keep your hands completely dry and warm in really low temperatures up to what I've experienced being around -37°C windchill. I've never had a problem with moisture other than snow going into the top of the glove and melting from the inside. In Australia where temperatures hover around +/- 0°C they are brilliant and I've never had a problem with moisture getting inside from our wet conditions.











All in all the Burton [ak] GORE-TEX® Guide are a super solid pair of cold climate snowboard gloves. They're pretty much up there with the price pinnacle $$$ in comparison with a lot of the competition but you get so much more inclusions, comfort and solid durability with the [ak] Guide making them really a fantastic high performance snowboard glove.










So if you truly wish to go beyond the normal boundaries with your snowboarding gloves then the Burton [ak] Guide will definitely be the number one choice.


*A clear "Guide" for the best **⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐*


----------

